# Stolen- Ifor Williams trailer bristol



## ALO (9 August 2015)

###### STOLEN ########

Blue HB 511 Ifor Williams trailer from lower knole farm, lower almonds bury between 10pm and 9am on the evening of 8th August. Please keep an eye out and share. Thanks x


----------



## neddy man (9 August 2015)

bump


----------



## Double_choc_lab (12 August 2015)

Unfortunately a burgundy 401 Ifor Williams (single) has gone missing overnight again from the Bristol area - this time Wick.  This is about the sixth in this area in the last few weeks.  It's getting crazy.


----------



## ALO (13 August 2015)

Oh no, really?do you know which yard it's gone from?was it locked up?the trouble is, the police really aren't interested so they just keep getting away with it &#128513;


----------



## lhotse (13 August 2015)

I would say it's pretty obvious who is taking these trailers. The police are supposedly increasing patrols in the Thornbury area due to a significant increase in rural thefts and there is a group of travellers making a nuisance of themselves in the town. Time the police got a bit tougher.


----------



## fatpiggy (14 August 2015)

lhotse said:



			I would say it's pretty obvious who is taking these trailers. The police are supposedly increasing patrols in the Thornbury area due to a significant increase in rural thefts and there is a group of travellers making a nuisance of themselves in the town. Time the police got a bit tougher.
		
Click to expand...

Don't hold your breath.


----------



## On the Hoof (27 August 2015)

The police have found a burgundy trailer, saw a link to their page on an FB site, if you know the owner DCL then let them know.


----------

